# Ear Help



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi all, I wasn't sure where to post this question, so I apologize in advance if it's in the wrong place. 

I took Herc out for a foot bath and a cuddle last night, and noticed he had a big piece of dried poop behind one ear! How it got there, I have no idea. Anyways, long story short, I found something else to add to the 'Herc Hates' list....having his ears touched! I tried to wipe it off (it was pretty caked on there), but he hissed and popped every time I went near his ear! I've actually never seen him so angry. Does anyone have any tips on how to clean this? It's wedged right in behind his ear. Thanks guys!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Satin gets huffy if I touch her ears too. When she's messy there, I just have to be fast... 

Grab a hedgiewipe (or damp sponge), stretch it over your finger, get it in as close of a position as you can without offending hedgie, tell hedgie you love him, then go for it - wipe with your covered finger. He'll huff and puff and you may have to go in for a second wipe... But he'll get over it. 

You could try a dampened q-tip, but I don't know in what way your little one puffs - wouldn't want to accidentally stab in his ear or eye. You'll know best.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe if you put her in a bath you could pour some warm water behind her ear and try to scrub it away gently with a cloth or a toothbrush? At least she couldn't get in a ball and the warm water might help get it off. 

Clémentine once got some not completely dry poop on her cheek and she kept getting in a tight ball when I tried to get it off with a cloth. :shock: And it was a slightly green poop! Gross!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys, i'll try them out tonight!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Olympia said:


> Maybe if you put her in a bath you could pour some warm water behind her ear and try to scrub it away gently with a cloth or a toothbrush?


Be careful with the pour water behind the ear... depending on how huffy your boy gets, that water might end up in his ear 

I wonder if the poop fell from above while wheeling.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

smhufflepuff said:


> Olympia said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if you put her in a bath you could pour some warm water behind her ear and try to scrub it away gently with a cloth or a toothbrush?
> ...


Do hedgies get sick if they get water in the ear?

I'll bet that's where it came from, because he destroys his wheel at night! Ewww.....


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There is a risk of an ear infection if they get water in their ears.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i suggest scruffing him to get a better angle and using warm water. i would scruff bunny while she was wrapped in a blankie or towel to give her her ear drops and clean her ear canal.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

One of the best times, and usually the only times I can put anything on my boys ears(though he's gotten much better since) is during Bath Time!!! (all the more reasons to hate it). He's SOOOOO busy trying to run away and escape, that he doesn't pay attention to what I'm doing, hardly ever huffs. Yes, it sounds a little mean, but at least it gets done. Then he gets a LONG cuddle afterwards, and rewarded with LOTS of treats. 

I've found those angled makeup sponges are great for cleaning between the creases.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

That's the one place that Kashi lets me touch other than his back :lol:
Anywhere near his skirt he goes nuts and starts huffing and trying to bite.

Usually I start petting his back quills, and then slowly move to the front so that i can pet his visor quills, and then I'll start stroking his ears, first just letting my finger brush by them "accidentally" and he'll finally let me massage/pet them and the surrounding areas. He might try to huff a bit at first, but usually he will let me do it


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Ear Help *UPDATE**

Great success guys!

I ended up giving Herc his first full body bath last night, and I started scrubbing him with his toothbrush near the bottom of his quills, and worked my way up to the mid back/shoulder area. He was nice and calm and used to it by that time, so he let me actually touch his ear and get it off. Hooray for bathtime! He smelled so pretty after (we used Johnson's baby shampoo), and we had an extra long snuggle after.

This morning, I woke up to a wheel that did not have a clean inch of space on it, it was COVERED in poop! Unfortunately, so was Herc. Ah well, that's life, right? :lol:

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats on your first bath. Glad your little one was so relaxed. Guess he sure showed you on the "I will be a poopy little boy" account though 

In the future, you'll want to use something that's more moisturizing for hedgie's skin. In general, hedgies have dry skin issues that can worsen as winter hits (dryer air) and with bathing. Many people use oatmeal-based products like Aveeno or the store-brand version of Aveeno's oatmeal wash.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

smhufflepuff said:


> Congrats on your first bath. Glad your little one was so relaxed. Guess he sure showed you on the "I will be a poopy little boy" account though
> 
> In the future, you'll want to use something that's more moisturizing for hedgie's skin. In general, hedgies have dry skin issues that can worsen as winter hits (dryer air) and with bathing. Many people use oatmeal-based products like Aveeno or the store-brand version of Aveeno's oatmeal wash.


I'm glad he was calm too, even though he won in the end. So aveeno is better for the skin? I'll make sure to buy some for the next time. Thank you!


----------



## K_Sora (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry for bringing up a somewhat old thread, but I didn't want to create a new one since there is a thread on the topic already. 

I was wondering if hedgies get any type of wax build up that needs to be cleaned away. Or if a regular or somewhat regular ear cleaning was necessary. If this is the case, would it be a good idea to get your hedgie use to having his/her ears handled to make it easier or is the ear a too sensitive area for them?


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

They do get wax build up because last time we went to the vet she cleaned out his ears. I don't think its a bad idea to get them used to touching their ears. I don't know if your hedgie will like it, but good idea!


----------



## K_Sora (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh good to know! I guess that will be one off of the rather long list of questions I'm sure I'll have for my vet when the time comes. :lol: 

Thanks for the input ^^


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

K_Sora,

it's a good idea to get your hedgie used to you handling not only his ears, but legs and feet, face and belly -- that way you can always do a through check up once in a while, and in case he does need some care in one of those areas, it will be... ahn... less challenging. :lol:


----------

